# 2010 FNX-9 and FNX-40



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Was surfing around some sites and I came across the new FNX-9 and 40... doesn't look half bad compared the the FNP's..

*FNX-9 and FNX-40*
The new FNX 9 and FNX 40 pistols offer the key features demanded by today's serious handgunner. New ergonomic polymer frames have a low bore axis for flat shooting and less felt recoil resulting in improved control. Deep checkered grip panels are comfortable and designed for no-slip shooting. Four interchangeable backstrap inserts quickly offer a custom fit and feel. The profiled stainless steel slide has cocking serrations front and rear, a 4" hammer-forged stainless barrel delivers long life and pinpoint accuracy. Fully ambidextrous operating controls make the FNX perfect for competition and personal defense for both right and left-handed shooters. Each FNX comes with both a decocker and manual safety making it one of the safest hammer guns on the market. Every part is proudly made in the USA.








http://www.rifleshootermag.com/new_products/ST_2010newfnh_112209WO/index.html


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Pretty cool. I lok forward to seeing those first hand :mrgreen:


----------



## tomc1426 (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone know when they are supposed to be in dealers?


----------



## texagun (May 5, 2007)

Why are the rails different than those on the FNP's?


----------

